# Rollarches Pigeons



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

In the last issue of Purebred Pigeon is an add for a cross between burmingham rollers and archangels. I called the breeder and found that he has been working on these for decades. Has anyone on here had any experiences with these birds. Sounds interresting to me.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

COF issue? If so what page?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like they'd be pretty birds  Gimple rollers would be interesting! He'd probably get more business calling them that, rather than making them sound more like mixed breeds. Unless he is trying to make a new breed, which is different.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

*rollarches*



Pigeon lower said:


> COF issue? If so what page?


Yes, September/October 2010 the Top Left Corner of page 14.

The ad says it is from 
Dal M. Stone & Howard Stone
18395 Stonecrest Drive 
Lake Elsimore, CA 92530
(951) 678-9798

He also has orintalace rollers, Cinnebars, Laced Doneks, Orientalace Homers, Rosyneck Rollers, Ribbontail Rollers, Bronze Rollers.
I wish Purebred Pigeon would do an article on this guy and his birds. He does not do internet.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with this guy. Sounds like a dream come true.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

If you look at page 42, theres my ad  lol


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I have been to his place, its about 30 miles from my home. He is into genetics and moves colors into different breeds,and that is what we have here. He has put the Archangel sometimes called Gimbels into a roller family.When it comes to genetics he knows his stuff.* GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I would like to see some of his birds!


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Dear Pigeon Lower,

I was a bit confused by the layout of the magazine and the switching around of the names of the Old Classic Frill. Were all of the articles about the same birds or is there a difference between Old classic oriental frills, the Sultan's bird......?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I think we need pics.
Dave


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Wayne Johnson said:


> Dear Pigeon Lower,
> 
> I was a bit confused by the layout of the magazine and the switching around of the names of the Old Classic Frill. Were all of the articles about the same birds or is there a difference between Old classic oriental frills, the Sultan's bird......?


Im going to reply to this as best i can

Well its really the Classic Old Frill, just with so many club members from different countrys/states people call them different things. Like oriental owls/old fashion frills/oriental frills/Old classic frills, im guessing for the most part its for the person preference of what they call them and what they are use to them being called where they live. Since really Oriental owls are actually the same type of bird just oriental owls have smaller beaks, are bigger bodied and cant feed there own young when classic old frills can. So really my guess is that it depends all about what people prefer to call them and what there use to in there state/country... Sorry if im wrong.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oriental Frill is the breed, Old Classic/Old Fashioned/Old Style (whichever you like to call them) and Modern SQ birds are different varieties of them. Classics have longer beaks, Moderns have almost nonexistant ones. It's sort of like with Rollers and Flights. There are the flying kind, and then there are the show kind. But still essentially the same breed.
Everyone around here just calls them Satinettes. I would like to get some Old style Blondinettes just to drive them crazy when they try to call them Sat.'s, LOL


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Don't forget the Bluettes!
I don't know why, but I really like the classic frills especialy the Satinettes.
If I had more space I would have a bunch of them now.
I am hoping to add 3 more lofts next Spring and plan on making one for classic frills.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I like frills too  Right now all I have are ash-reds and a blue check (satinettes). I would like to eventually get the blondinettes and some different color satts.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I have Sulphurs/Khaki/Bluettes/Blue Lace/Silverettes  , EVERYONE NEEDS FRILLS AHA


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Wayne Johnson said:


> Yes, September/October 2010 the Top Left Corner of page 14.
> 
> The ad says it is from
> Dal M. Stone & Howard Stone
> ...


Dal Stone is the **** when it comes to pigeons and genetics. Whatever you want, give him a couple years and he'll get it for you. Dal Stone has been in the pigeon fancy for well over 40 years. 

If you want performance pigeons, don't go to Dal but if you want unique, rare colored breeds or mixed breeds, he's the man.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

got any pics


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

hasseian_313 said:


> got any pics


Here are some Dal Stone Rollers





























*This is directly from Dal Stone's Toy Stencil homer loft*
http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2153534360072220857AFSJNV


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i mean of the mix of rollers and archangels


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Oriental Frill is the breed, Old Classic/Old Fashioned/Old Style (whichever you like to call them) and Modern SQ birds are different varieties of them. Classics have longer beaks, Moderns have almost nonexistant ones. It's sort of like with Rollers and Flights. There are the flying kind, and then there are the show kind. But still essentially the same breed.
> Everyone around here just calls them Satinettes. I would like to get some Old style Blondinettes just to drive them crazy when they try to call them Sat.'s, LOL


Au contrare mon ami,
The show roller cant fly for spit anymore after being crossed with mookies and mondaines. Some show roller guys have the gall to call thier birds pure Pensoms. 
Sorry if I came off a litte rude on this one but it is a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

velo99 said:


> Au contrare mon ami,
> The show roller cant fly for spit anymore after being crossed with mookies and mondaines. Some show roller guys have the gall to call thier birds pure Pensoms.
> Sorry if I came off a litte rude on this one but it is a pet peeve of mine.


The only thing they can be called is Show Rollers. That's what they are. Pensoms are flying rollers  So it is stupid and I understand it bothering you.


"Orientalace" must mean Frill Stencil, which is the lacing you find in Satinettes and other Oriental Frills.

Here's a whole album of Frill Stencil birds (mostly rollers with some homers and doneks) that Dal bred. Indigobob asked me to upload and post them for him.

http://tinypic.com/a/2k19u/4


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting the photos for me,Mary.


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

Wayne, I have had some of Dal Stones birds in the past. Beautiful colored birds. If you are looking for them to roll they probably wont. I know several breeders who use his stencil marked homers in their breeding. Joe


----------

